# Leopard gecko with very red tongue



## Mikeyp2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok so my Leo has finally eaten something after 2 months! Hes been eating locust, but is still really slow and inactive. Also I just watched him eat a locust and noticed like the end of his tongue is quite red, is this possibly a cut in his mouth/tongue?
He didn't seem to have any problems eating the locust, but I just wonder.

I may just be over reacting about the red tongue, but i'm sure it was never that red at the end before.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

I was surprised by how red they were when I saw one of ours drinking the other day, but if you're worried and it seems really bad maybe take him/her to the vets in case of a cut or an infection of some kind.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

should be kinda bright pink (can be pretty dark) as opposed to red...they do have rather pink mouths when compared to some other lizards...a brighter mouth is the sign of a healthier lizard.


----------

